# CellPhoneShop.com



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

This was my *first experience *with this website...I needed a battery for my son's cell phone....but it cost *$49*!  So I Googled the battery type and got this site...where the battery was only* $12.99*! I ordered two and my son included a cell phone Detroit Tiger carrying case for his cell...of course *I was leery *of ordering from an *unknown *site! *BUT*...I got a confirmation email from them and my order came from their Hong Kong factory...it only took *six days*! :up: *AND...FREE SHIPPING!* 

http://www.cellphoneshop.net/


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ink cartridge prices there are really good too! :up:


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like an amazing deal! I'll definitely keep it in mind!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome to TSG and thanks briealeida!


----------



## buckeyetodd (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm glad that you had a pleasant experience with these people but i can attest that if there is a problem, you are in trouble.

i ordered a data cable for my sanyo 6600 phone. i too thought the price was amazing. i waited a week to get it and when it arrived, they had sent me a charging cable. i sent them an email and they said i must be mistaken, they sent the right cable.....lol. i'm not sure they understand the difference between the two cables. i explained what each cable did and the fact that they have different ends on them. after at least five emails back and forth (and they will not get back to you same day, it is always overnight) i decided i was going to send it back due to the fact that they didn't even have a data cable to replace the wrong one with. they sent me back an email (overnight of course) saying they would only refund the amount of the cable. they want to keep the shipping AND want me to pay the cost of shipping the wrong one back.

stay away from this company. you never know what you are going to receive from them.


----------

